# ABB FU + profibus mit S7 steuern



## John181 (18 November 2007)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich am einfachsten ein Frequenzumformer ABB ACS800 durch Profibus unter S7 steuern ?

Die Aufgabe ist: Den Motor starten/stoppen , einen Sollwert eingeben und den Istwert lesen zu können.


----------



## KG_TC (19 November 2007)

über SFC14 und SFC15


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

KG_TC schrieb:


> über SFC14 und SFC15


Jetzt Bildlich gesprochen,
so dürfte u.U. die nächste Frage lauten:
"Und wo kommen da jetzt die Start/Stop Befehle dran bzw. der Sollwert?"
Da steht nur irgend so ein komisches Record und LADDR, was soll denn das sein,
und was hat das mit dem FU zu tun?

Das Stichwort lautet grundsätzlich PPO (falls das bei ABB auch so ist),
die einfachste Version ist PPO3, ein Steuerwort und Sollwertwort hin,
und ein Zustandswort und die Istgeschwindigkeitswort zurück.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (19 November 2007)

Diese Seite habe ich hier im Forum gefunden.
Dort gibt es einen Link zur Doku von ABB. Dort gibt es auch Bilder wie man die Konfiguration in Siemens macht.
Also Doku durcharbeiten, Lösung erarbeiten und wenn dann noch Fragen sind, hier ins Forum stellen


----------



## KG_TC (19 November 2007)

PPO gibts bei ABB auch, sogar PPO5 hatte das vor kurzen bei paar ACS 550, na ja ich sag mal so, siemens hat eigentlich ne recht gute Bausteinhilfe und im Handbuch von ABB steht der DP sehr gut beschrieben.

hab hier langsam den eindruck das sich manch einer seine Aufgaben vom Board lösen läßt


----------



## o.s.t. (19 November 2007)

geht auch ohne SFC14/15. einfach PPO3 in der HW-Config. das erste Wort E/A ist Status/Steuerwort (die Bits sind genormt, siehe Profibus Doku ABB) und und jeweils das zweite Wort ist Soll/Istwert. kann dann normal über die E/A Ebene gesteuert werden.

edit, habe erst jetzt gesehen, dass MSB dasselbe schon geschr. hat....

o.s.t.


----------

